# Ode To Joy - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A break down of my arrangement of this timeless melody.....thanks for watching! 

[YOUTUBE]DgGLF5cq7Ko[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

kqoct malformation!


[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgGLF5cq7Ko]DgGLF5cq7Ko[/youtube]


Oddly, it would not let me fix the url :/ but I gots it from my watch 

XD


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for the very kind post! I fixed the original as well.


----------

